# Weber River Retriever Club Annual Banquet



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

*Weber River Retreiver Club Annual Banquet*

*Date:* Friday April 1st
*
Time:* Doors open at 6:00

*Place: *Jeremiahs Restaraunt
1307 W 12th St Ogden. It is easy to get to, located at I-15 and 12th St.

Come on out and have a good time. We are planning a great evening, come on out for some good food, good friends and good times.
We will have a Silent and Live Auction, raffle items and Maybe a game or two.
Stay tuned for updates as it gets closer.

Feel free to call or e-mail for questions or to RSVP

[email protected]
801-686-3714

Eric


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Come on everyone, get your RSVP into Eric quick! The banquet is coming fast and we have some awesome stuff to give away and auction off!!! This is our fundraiser for the year that helps keep us going with ongoing equipment needs and regular costs of operating throughout the year with our events! 

There is a ton of stuff from many many incredible sponsors! You will not be disapointed for sure!!


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, what a night!!! Huge thanks to all of our generous sponsors and those who helped make arrangements with them. Huge thanks to all of you that attended and supported the club. Huge thanks to Josh Noble for being our MC for the evening. We had more people attend and I think as much or more stuff to give away then we ever have had. Thank you to all! It was a great night for sure!


----------

